# Samsung ML1430 printer install (SOLVED)

## mattis

I have a Samsung ML1430 laser printer, which I have not managed to install. I found the linux drivers from Samsung web site. Those are designed for big distros (Redhat, Debian, Mandrake etc...). Does that mean that they do not work on Gentoo then?

The driver package comes with a installer which runs in Gnome. The install claims it finishes succesfully. If I try to print something, nothing happens...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Prior to install the ghostsript and cups have to be installed and running. I did emerge those and cupsd is set to run at startup prior to installing printer. Should there be any demons for ghostscript to run at startup?

Is it even possible to get this printer to work in Gentoo?Last edited by mattis on Fri Feb 13, 2004 12:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mattis,

The driver should work on Gentoo but the installer may not  (even if it says it does) because different distros put things in different places. 

I presume the file you got was either a *.bin or a *.rpm. ?

If its a *.bin, run it with --help, you may be able to unpack it then install the files by hand. If its an *.rpm, get rpm2tar, so that you can unpack it by first converting it to a tar file. Again, you may be able to install the pieces by hand.

----------

## mattis

Ok... now I have played some more, and I think that I have it almost working.

The Samung driver package contains the ML-1430spl.ppd file, which is the"foomaticed" driver file for my printer. I copied that to the /usr/share/cups/model directory as requested by the Gentoo printer install guide. After that when I can open the cups web configurator, I can find and install my printer.

But still when I try to print a test page... nothing comes up. 

I'm now thinking that the Ghostscript is the problem? I have emerged it, but do I need to do some more configuration with it before it works? Any daemons to bring up maybe???

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mattis,

Ghostscript is not required for cat some text to the printer test.

Do you have /dev/usb/lp0 ?

Is the printer detected on the usb bus when you plug it in (check dmesg)

Have you got the right USB hardware driver loaded

(does anything else USB based work?)

Is the printer device file /dev/usb/lp0 correct in /etc/cups/printer.conf

(watch out for missing slashes).

The only thing that needs to be running is cupsd, (or your chosen spooler)

It will start Ghostscript if needed to rasterise pages for your printer. Thats the engine that makes every printer a PostScript(tm) printer under Linux.

----------

## mattis

My printer is connected to the parallel port of my computer... so no need to set up USB.

I did test the connection by sending some text directly to the printer port (dev/lp0). After that the printer warmed up, but did not print anything. I think that is normal for this printer, because it is not designed to understand pure ascii...

I'll check the other configuration files after I log into my Gentoo.

----------

## mattis

Everything seem OK in cups.conf. 

 *Quote:*   

> # Printer configuration file for CUPS v1.1.20
> 
> # Written by cupsd on Sun Feb  8 17:48:36 2004
> 
> <DefaultPrinter ML1430>
> ...

 

----------

## arkane

I had a samsung ML1430 once (still do, it's in the hallway collecting dust after being given a Lexmark Optra with duplex printing, multiple trays, etc) and I had problems with it doing it's thing, also.

I ran the Linux thingee that came with it, and it tossed stuff into the cups directory /usr/share/cups/model.  I tried it on a second gentoo setup, and it didn't work.  Not sure why, but my wife's win2k box was set up so I tossed it on that, and ran samba printing just because.  BUT, I can offer advice on how to troubleshoot.  

In the /etc/cups/cupsd.conf, change LogLevel to debug.  Then, do a tail -f /var/log/cups/error_log and try printing a test page through the cups interface. (http://localhost:631)  This is how I got a printer-to-pdf script to work.  

(Yes, I know there are apps to do it, but management wanted something that a person could print to as a network printer and have it email a pdf to them of what they printed)

Anyway, do that.  I still have the installation stuff for my samsung sitting on harddisk because I severely hate when CDs get scratched.  Worst case scenario, I guess I could run the installation again....

Oh, I also wanted to add that I originally tested my system out by catting ascii to the USB printer port.  It worked.

--Dan

----------

## mattis

arkane,

Thanks for your help. With the debug log I was able to get closer to the problem... but still not working.

Here is the cups error_log:

 *Quote:*   

> D [11/Feb/2004:20:39:18 +0000] ReadClient() 5 GET /printers/lp?op=print-test-page HTTP/1.1
> 
> D [11/Feb/2004:20:39:18 +0000] CGI /usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi started - PID = 9073
> 
> I [11/Feb/2004:20:39:18 +0000] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=9073)
> ...

 

At first cups was missing the ppmtogdi filter, which I found from Samsung driver files. After that the process dies to status 111 on that specific filter. It seem like the ppmtogdi filter is not compatible with the cups?

Is it possible to try other ppmtogdi filter file or are those printer specific?

[/quote]

----------

## PowerFactor

The drivers from samsung don't work with the latest versions of glibc. This post helped me get mine working again after a glibc upgrade killed it.

----------

## arkane

that would definitely explain the signal 11 of ppmtogdi....

Wow, thanks alot for sharing that.

Give that post a gander, mattis.  See if helps.

----------

## jpfh

emerge foomatic an restar cupsd. otherwise download the driver from www.linuxprinting.org

----------

## mattis

Jippii! It's working now!!!  :Very Happy: 

I just installed the very generic GDI driver, and that's it. The printer works now.

I selected the "Generic" and then "Generic GDI Printer Foomatic/gdi (en).

Thanks all you guys. I wish this post will help someone with similar problems.

Happy now!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

